# How do I convert DEM files to WMV files? (hl2dm)



## hyperinfinity (Nov 18, 2007)

I want to be able to import a DEM file from a video I recorded while playing Half-life 2 Deathmatch with the record console command, to Windows Movie Maker. But ,with DEM files not being a compatible format with many video programs , including movie maker and windows media player ,I can't. I've saw a lot of video converters that are compatible with many formats while searching the web , but none of them mentioned being able to convert DEM files to WMV files ,or any other type of file that would be compatible with Windows Movie Maker. If anyone has some good info on a good video converter that can convert DEM files to WMV files , that would be great! I don't get why windows xp comes with an audio converter but not a video converter ,but anyway. I want a video converter that can convert files files in few steps as possible, in other words not having to download more then one program.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

What program are you using to record?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

OK, It looks like the DEM file is not a media file in itself, but waypoints of your movements and actions. So the file is specific to CS.

If you want to record your gaming, FRAPS is the most commonly used software.


----------



## hyperinfinity (Nov 18, 2007)

I used the record command in the Half-Death 2 Deathmatch console. You type record "gameplay" ,or whatever you want to call the demo.


----------



## hyperinfinity (Nov 18, 2007)

Couriant said:


> OK, It looks like the DEM file is not a media file in itself, but waypoints of your movements and actions. So the file is specific to CS.
> 
> If you want to record your gaming, FRAPS is the most commonly used software.


Thanks for the info ,I actually read something like that on another forum site, interesting. Anyway , I've actually used the demo version of fraps before , but didn't like how it slowed down game play sometimes. At this point what I'd like to do is use a program to convert the DEM file into a useable video file of some sort compatible with Windows media player and Windows movie maker. If you happen to come across any programs that can convert DEM files into useable video files ,that would be great. Thanks!


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

If the DEM files are what I said they are, then you are SOL. You cannot convert a non-media file to a media file.

At least from what I have seen.


----------



## hyperinfinity (Nov 18, 2007)

Yeah , that could be. Although I've head supposedly that there's ways to convert it into a usable video file. It can be played like a video file , so it would seem like it would be easy to convert , although there is the fact that it has to be played in the console. Anyway , thanks for taking time to respond. I think I'll go and do some more searching and see what I can find. Let me know if you happen to come across any video converter programs that sound promising.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

no prob. Other than FRAPS, i don't know much recording.

I would suggest posting in the Multimedia section to see if they can help you


----------



## hyperinfinity (Nov 18, 2007)

Yeah ,I Think I'll try that next.


----------

